# DIY 5min RUGF PH



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, So I already got a 660R on one side doing its RUGF thing, working well on that half of the tank(crypts are growing like mad) so I had a AC20 PH on the tank just for circulation.


I took one of these

















I cut about 4 bars out of the center and took the carbon out and put it in a bowl for later use, I took 4 1/2"-3/4" inch long pieces of clear airline tubing and put two in at the top of the hole, put the PH into it and put two more in the bottom to create a tight seal so it doesnt move.

I took a NEW sponge from my AC20 HOB media bin and cut a hole in the center, I then shoved the PH into it to create a tighter seal so it doesnt move.

This is what I came up with.


























There you have it a 5 minute RUGF pump.

I will take autographs starting in about 5 minutes. Line form to the left.*n1

RUGF filters are not a thing of the past, Infact after not using one then going to one and seeing the sheer growth of the plants I will recommend one for anyone not using soil or sand bed tanks for live plants.

I do not dose, do not use Co2, I am getting 6 new leaves a week on my anubias' and my crypts are growing faster then ever.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

nice


----------

